# Good Fishing Spots to try.



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

O.K. here is my story at the beginning of every year I buy a new calendar and try to plan my year of fishing and hunting and write down on the date places that I would like to fish, the dates of hunts, dates I want to scout, etc, I call my adventure calendar. Anyway it has gotten me out quite a bit because I write it down and feel more obligated to get out if it is planned, I have fished a few places but there are many others that I want to fish, what are some of your ideas of new places to fish? pm's are fine. Even if I have already fished there it will probably go on the calendar. This also helps to pass the time on cold days when I am thinking about the spring and summer.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny I do the same thing in the winter, I try to plan out my trips. I schedule 4 day weekends where I will do a combo trip with the wheelers and the boat and weekend trips where I will just take the wheeler or just the boat. I always try at least 1 new water or area a year but I have a 1/2 dozen favorites I go to year after year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've thought about doing the same thing, but I find that when I make plans for every outing, I lose the spontaneity of just going somewhere on a whim. Now the furthest I usually plan (unless it's a real trip) is a couple of days in advance or maybe a week. That keeps it fun for me.

Have you ever fished the Electric Lake area? There are quite a few reservoirs around there and it's pretty country. I know I've still got a few of those lakes to cross off the list.

My big goal for the year is to get to the Boulder Mtn Lakes for a couple of days. We'll see.

Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya the Boulders are on the list for sure. I went last year and cant wait for this year. I will have to try the Electric Lake area.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will need some help with the name of a river that I found a few years ago.
As you go East from Woodland you go to the top of the mountain and then start down the other side.
There is a river as you are going down the other side. There is also a landmark called Old Stone Face on the side of the road that follows the river.
Looks like some mines are also in the area..
What is the name of this river?
It would be a good on to add to your fishing list for summer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I will need some help with the name of a river that I found a few years ago.
> As you go East from Woodland you go to the top of the mountain and then start down the other side.
> There is a river as you are going down the other side. There is also a landmark called Old Stone Face on the side of the road that follows the river.
> Looks like some mines are also in the area..
> ...


Upper Provo ?

Or West fork of the Duchesne...?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Id definately give the Boulders a try, I went last year it was a blast. I hope to make it again this year. The Electric lake area is pretty as well. Dont count out the Uintas either, I plan on going on a backpacking trip there this summer.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Much of what I do in the Spring is stillwater fly fishing. I'll name a few places that I don't think are too subject to "hot spotting" because of their locations that are favorites for the upcoming ice off:

Otter Creek Reservoir: The majority of the rainbows are in the 18" to 20" range these days and FAT.

Mill Meadow Reservoir: Nice browns in the Spring, and some aggressive tiger trout too.

Koosharem: Shallow weed beds can produce some really nice cutts.

Fish Lake: Fast action on splake, possiblity of hooking some huge fish.

Boulder Mountain: Brookies galore, all kinds of great lakes to try.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Tresh....Koosharem is kind of a windy bugger...did you guy's get out there on your pontoons ?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":2zfofpi3]I will need some help with the name of a river that I found a few years ago.
> As you go East from Woodland you go to the top of the mountain and then start down the other side.
> There is a river as you are going down the other side. There is also a landmark called Old Stone Face on the side of the road that follows the river.
> Looks like some mines are also in the area..
> ...


Upper Provo ?

Or West fork of the Duchesne...?[/quote:2zfofpi3]

Not U.P. but could be the WF of the Duchesne.
It dumps into the U.P.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I HAVE to go on atleast 1 trip per summer to Flaming Gorge, Fishlake and Lake Powell, Some years the trips are longer than others, But those are my 3 MUST do's every year. In spring, I like to Fish Echo & rockpost, mainly because they are within a 40 mins drive. Strawberry is a given at any time of the year. For some reason I hate to plan trips, Im more of a Decide what to do for the weekend on thursday night kind of guy. I enjoy fishing new lakes, But i guess I get into a groove with the lakes I have enjoyed & had good success. The gorge & Fishlake can be spotty, But I have never had a bad fishing trip to Lake Powell. I like to try new out of state lakes. Several times I have pulled out a map of Montana, Wyoming & Idaho , Looked it over & decidedI wanted to fish a certain lake i have never heard of. Take a couple days off work & take a road trip

I have enjoyed the boulders, But they have always been more of a Camping spot, fish if I feel like it. The last 5 years we have planned a trip to the mountains above Beaver, some of the prettiest scenery ever. The lakes are full of little brookies & there is wildlife everywhere. I enjoy those lakes that you have never heard of, that are out of the way. best feeling in the world to be in your float tube & not one person around for miles!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The only ones I can think of are Yellow Pine or Beaver Creek.......east of Kamas...GrandpaD


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

Surveyors Lake & Spectacle Lake

ever been there ?


how about Bastian Lake ??????


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good to see you back J-Bass, mind your P's and Q's this time, we like to see you around.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey Tresh....Koosharem is kind of a windy bugger...did you guy's get out there on your pontoons ?


Yeah the 'toons hit the water at Koosharem. Many pass it by on their way to other nearby locations, but I landed a 23" cutt there this past season. The reason I like it is that when you get one of the bigger cutts, they are very hard fighters and it reminds me of Henry's Lake. These aren't the Strawberry cutts that are outclassed by planter rainbows in the fight department, they go on hard runs. I think the shallow water and general presence of wind oxygenates the lake well, because those fish have good stamina.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Good to see you back J-Bass, mind your P's and Q's this time, we like to see you around.


Just who are you referring to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> There is a river as you are going down the other side. There is also a landmark called Old Stone Face on the side of the road that follows the river.
> Looks like some mines are also in the area..
> What is the name of this river?


That would be the west fork of the duschesne. It is small and brushy in some places, with mostly brookies higher up, and some browns in the lower stretch where it joins with the north fork.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> I have fished a few places but there are many others that I want to fish, what are some of your ideas of new places to fish?


I went to Sand Hollow for the first time in the fall and that place was a blast.

Currant Creek and Porcupine are fun and pretty, even if they're not the best fisheries in the state.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Lake Blanche. Up Big Cottonwood Canyon. At the S-curve park there and hike for about 2 1/2-3 hours. There are actually 3 little lakes right next to each other, and all 3 are full of brooks. Best Scenery in the wasatch front.
Or go all the way up the canyon and go to Lake Mary, A close second in scenery, but the fishing isnt all that great. Mary does have a small population of Lake Trout though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Jigz said:


> Mary does have a small population of Lake Trout though.


SHHHHHHH!!!

Seriously, if you do manage to catch a mack at Mary PLEASE release it. They stopped stocking them in the 60's and there are only a few still surviving in there. There are some pretty nice brookies too.

Lake Blanche basin is a wonderful, albeit crowded, place. It's definitely worth your time to explore the other lakes, particularly the one farthest west (Lilian I believe) as the majority of the crowds are concentrated at Blanche. One of the most beautiful and surreal experiences I have ever had in the outdoors was hiking up to Blanche one Friday night after work. I ended up hiking most of it in the dark and when I came up over the slick rock there was a full moon rising right over Sundial Peak and reflecting off the perfectly calm waters of Blanche. That image is forever burned into my memory.


----------

